# hair growth..



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That's normal for a young pup like yours


----------



## voltdomingo (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm.. i do hope his hair grows even just a little bit.. looking at the others here in the forum, some puppies have quite a fluff already..


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This is Enzo at about that same age:









This is Enzo at 6 months:










Don't worry - he'll get "fluffy" in no time!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

My girl Cobey, who we just lost in January at the age of 12, was a VERY short haired puppy. I used to tell people that I had never seen a short haired golden like that before and she grew VERY long respectable "feathers" as an adult. I would never have believed it though when she was a baby.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He'll get more coat as he matures. Shy didn't have a whole lot of coat until she was over a year, by the time she turned 2 she had tons of it. Ritchie also didn't have a whole lot of coat as puppy either, don't worry it perfectly normal


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

His coat will come in.

Here's a pic of Hank now at 11 mos. and one around 4 mos.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He has a looooooong way to go before he gets his adult coat. Their coats are always much shorter as puppies. It looks like your pup has just blown his puppy fuzz. He will continue to fill out and get more feathering until he's about 2 years old. Of course, genetics will determine just how much coat your dog will have as an adult.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been asked if Maggie is a lab, just because her adult coat isn't in yet. My DH even has on occassion has asked if she really is a golden retriever. I have papers and pictures of the parents to prove it. I tell him he watches too much TV.


----------



## voltdomingo (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, for all your inputs.. i just didnt know it could happen, considering that about 98% of the golden puppies ive seen are "fluffy".. 

its a blessing ayway, since its easier to dry him off on baths ang brushing him takes a short time.  



Blondie said:


> I have been asked if Maggie is a lab, just because her adult coat isn't in yet. My DH even has on occassion has asked if she really is a golden retriever. I have papers and pictures of the parents to prove it. I tell him he watches too much TV.


i have had this experience too.. my vet told me, "nice lab bro" and i corrected him that my pup is a GR.. hehehe.. even my friends mistake him for a lab, since labradors are a big hit here in the Philippines.. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama doesnt have the long flowing hair like alot of goldens. I call him my wash and wear golden because he is so easy to wash and dry.


----------



## voltdomingo (Jun 28, 2010)

melo is like that too.. wash and wear.. hehehe. although he loves toweling..


----------



## kajx016 (Feb 7, 2010)

*My GR puppy is 4 1/2 months old*

Don't worry! My golden puppy at 4 months looked just like a yellow lab puppy, and I can't count the number of times people said "oh what a cute lab puppy!" Fast forward two weeks to 4 1/2 months, her hair grew about two inches and she's starting to look like the GR that she is! Just give it some time, I think this age is the age where they start getting the longer fur in, and some puppies are just fur-ier than others.


----------



## voltdomingo (Jun 28, 2010)

a little update on my Melo. he just turned 8 months, ranging on 40-45lbs. he is still quite a biter, and a very playful dog. he's back is slowly getting a bit of longer hair than his underside already. 

i am slowly shifting him to adult food, mixing it up with his old puppy food. right now, the proportion is 70-80% adult with the remainder puppy food. (started introducing adult food at around 6.5 months of age, since his vet said he is getting quite big for his age)

here he is, drying off after a sunday morning's bath..


----------



## cpantazi (Jun 3, 2012)

My GR, my sweet Jazz is 10 months now and his coat has started growing, but it looks like he had a bad hair cut. Sometimes it looks as it is curly.. Well I guess we will have to wait to see how his coat will end up!


----------

